

The Disruptive Entrepreneur’s Dilemma - wave
http://scobleizer.com/2008/03/18/the-disruptive-entrepreneurs-dilemma/

======
nazgulnarsil
It isn't at all obvious what, if any, advantage paying with your cellphone
would provide.

